# t-jet chassis



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

When Model motoring thunder plus chassis are ove 10.00 each you know there is a shortage. It looks like Dash will hit the market at the right time take a look here http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Motoring-...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had bought quite a few MM cars in the past and the chassis were horrible, so I would put Aurora chassis on them to run them. Then when I was tired of them I put the MM chassis back on them when I sold them. 

One car I never ran and never sold id the Royal Bobcat GTO. I pulled it out a couple of weeks ago and decided to try it on its original MM chassis and it ie very fast and smooth. 

Has anyone heard of MM chasis that runs good?


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for posting that I saw that one. I am just about to purchase a new chassis for an extra '69 GTO body that I have. I want to make this one special (put all my best parts in it). Is it worth spending a few more dollars for an original tjet chassis or are the new Auto World.JL versions as good? I do want to try out the new Ultra G as I find the original JL tjets a bit sloppy in the handling.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Has anyone heard of MM chasis that runs good?


 
If I recall, the first batch of MM's chassis were basically poor runners to put it nicely. Supposedly, the problem was to have been corrected before the next batch were manufactured. Not sure what happened, I had a couple of the first ones and never bothered with any more. Stayed stictly with NOS Auroras. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a couple of the first JL tjets that I really had to work with to make them run well. I've never really gotten into tjets (grew up on magnatractions) but I would like to make one really good one (strong arm, magnets, nice wheels). As good as the newest JL/AW stuff is, it's nothing like an original magnatraction right out of the box. An original Aurora it is!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd say that speaks more to uninformed bidders than it does a shortage of chassis. Aren't we all constantly seeing people bid up stuff that is absolutely worthless?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> Has anyone heard of MM chasis that runs good?


As I recall the first release of the MM chassis had problems with the arms. When that was corrected they ran just fine.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few that run pretty well. Out of the 10 or so I bought, maybe 2 were bad


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

One thing to watch on the MM chassis is the wheel base is off a tad similar to the JL and the wheel wells don't line up perfectly. I first noticed this on their Sunaco Camaro. 

MM sold all their Thuner Plus Chassis he was busting them out cheap a couple months ago.

Roger Corrie


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

jeremy1082 said:


> Thanks for posting that I saw that one. I am just about to purchase a new chassis for an extra '69 GTO body that I have. I want to make this one special (put all my best parts in it). Is it worth spending a few more dollars for an original tjet chassis or are the new Auto World.JL versions as good? I do want to try out the new Ultra G as I find the original JL tjets a bit sloppy in the handling.


It's hard to beat the original T-jet 500 chassis. The Autoworld thunder jet 500 can be adjusted to be a good performer, I would take an origianl aurora chassis mount the body and check the fit. if it looks good use it, the aftermarket chassis all have slightly different wheelbases. I know the Autoworld is slightly longer


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I think T+ chassis have the same wheelbase as AW/JL chassis.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> When Model motoring thunder plus chassis are ove 10.00 each you know there is a shortage. It looks like Dash will hit the market at the right time take a look here http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Motoring-...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Are you sure these are Thunder Plus chassis? Aurora originally used Model Motoring on their Vibrator and Thunderjet sets. Model Motoring appeared in small lettering below A/FX also.

Whatever happened to the Thunder Plus chassis? I figured they could've got the armature problem corrected and kept producing Thunder Plus chassis. Randy.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The bad arms gave it a black eye and most of the parts are not interchangeable with the originial. NOS T-Jets were also still available for less $$.


----------

